# Squigs, Squigs and More Squigs?!



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I love Squigs, I dunno why but I like their chaotic nature, their randomness, their look which is both adorable and viscous, so my question is could a squig themed army work?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it would be more of a swarm than an army but it would certainly be a sight to see.

DO IT!


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

i wish more than orcs got squigs... theyre so awesome i want them in my chaos XD


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeh add more to the orks of 40k. But good idea there are plenty of models around that could be used was considering something similar at one stage but the ammount of work was too much for me. Would be good to see though


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Squig herds are one of the best units in the OnG book so yes, you could certainly include a huge number of squigs in an army and have it work very nicely. I'm less sure about squig hoppers as they are just as fragile as a squig herd (6+ armour and skirmishers but WS2) but cost a lot more. I think to make them work you would need a big expensive unit with a character on giant squig (that can be instantly cannon-sniped since no look out sir) but by then they are too expensive for the role they'll play): pump wagons would just outclass them.

The only problem with a squig herd is having enough squigs to hit back with enough force after taking damage: there are a lot of higher initiative things out there and since you are T3 with no save you'll be taking a lot of damage.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

if this was 40k based i could see a tyranid swarm made out of squigs...., giant squigs as carnifexs, tiny squigs as swarms.......


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What would be a good list to start off with 1.5k?


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

i would probably do night goblin theme you could have squigs being herded into battle as unit fillers fanatiks could be mini mangler squigs.then you would have 2-3 squig herds and 2 mangler squigs with heros here and there.plus 2-3 night goblin hordes with netters represented by night goblins netting squigs.sounds good to me.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just found my Grumlok and Gazbag limited edition model, so I dunno if I'll go full blown squigs, but maybe still have a lot of them in the list.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> both adorable and viscous


Oil Squig?

Midnight


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I of course meant vicious


----------

